# Assurance casse et vol pour iPod: arnaque ou pas?



## infinitesea (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Après avoir casser mon iPod je me pose une question. Je compte acheter un nouvel iPod et j'hésite à prendre l'assurance casse/vol de la Fnac par exemple. On m'a toujours dit que c'était de l'arnaque, j'ai lu le contrat et j'ai l'impression que tout est exclu 

Bref quels sont vos retours? Cette assurance marche vraiment si je fais par exemple tomber un jour mon iPod?

Merci!


----------



## twinworld (16 Juin 2009)

si vous voulez un avis sur les clauses du contrat, vous auriez pu le mettre en lien.


----------



## infinitesea (16 Juin 2009)

Le contrat n'est pas sur Internet, je suis aller le demander en boutique mais il ressemble à celui de cdiscount, si ce n'est pas le même:

http://www.cdiscount.com/specific/114/0005.asp


----------

